# Kimber Solo



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone have the new Kimber Solo? I am thinking on getting one and would like to hear some opinions, Pros and Cons.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Isn't that the gun designed for  and recommended to shoot factory self defense rounds?

It's a kimber and should be well made by anyones standards.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont know, I just know that its a little pocket pistol and looks cool!


----------



## Jayden (Nov 29, 2011)

Notes from doing some research.

-The first models out for sale had a couple bugs but they were apparently worked out.

-Its striker fired with a smooth 7lb trigger.

-Due to the small short slide, it was built heavier for its size. You have to shoot at least 124 grain premium loads through it for it to cycle properly. 115 grain loads will not be powerful enough to cycle the slide properly and it will malfunction.

-It like all the other stuff Kimber makes needs a break in period.

-Its a bit bigger than a Ruger LCP but smaller than a Kimber Ultra Carry compact 3" 1911 sized frame.

-MSRP for both the all stainless model and the two tone aluminum model is $725 making it an expensive gun that is expensive to shoot (regarding it needs premium ammo to work right plus the break in)


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you JAYDEN, 
I like the Kimber Solo CDP because it has the laser site and I dont know much about these yet, but thanks for the info.


----------

